# What day should be known as Skyscraper Day?



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

If there would be one day out of the year that would be known as Skyscraper Day, what day do you think it should be?


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The day of the construction start of the Home Insurance Building in Chicago, which is regarded as world's first skyscraper.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My birthday.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

The first sunday in may:
- most of the time the weather is good in this time of the year, that is needed when going up
- most people are free from work


----------



## Nonoka (May 13, 2010)

9/11 :crazy2:

No seriously, I would agree with the day which marks the birth of the skyscrapers, which would be the construction start of the Home Insurance Building indeed. The topping out day or opening day of the Empire State Building would make sense as well, though - after all, it's the most famous skyscraper of all time and surely the first which comes to one's mind, it's basically the epitome of the skyscraper.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

The day should never be related with the 911 tragedy..


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Denjiro said:


> The day of the construction start of the Home Insurance Building in Chicago, which is regarded as world's first skyscraper.


Everyone is pointing at everyone when it comes to the Home Insurance Building being the first skyscraper, but when you actually look into it there are a number of buildings that can be considered as such. Go here for more on that. 

How about on the longest day?


----------



## NickABQ (Jun 6, 2007)

I feel like pinning down a particular construction day would be difficult, especially for a building from the late 1800's. 

How about the opening day of the first 500ft or taller building? Then we can just lump highrises into it as well as to not leave them out


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

In Frankfurt it give a Skyscraper Festival.
From 25 to 26 April.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

February 1st


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Why, every day of course!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

How about something to commemorate the Pyramids of Giza, the world's first true skyscrapers. It was 146m tall so how about the 14th day of the 6th month? June 14th?

It also has the benefit of neutralizing any bickering over what was the first skyscraper. Really now, humans have been reaching for the skies for millennia. This is a nod to that and fitting, imo.


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

I saw a website that suggested September 3rd because it's Louis Sullivan's birthday, widely considered to be the "Father of Skyscrapers". Also happens to be a good day for construction, etc.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

The Empire State Building was opened on *May 1 1931*









http://smashingpicture.com/25-amazing-vintage-photos/


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

30th October


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

desertpunk said:


> The Empire State Building was opened on *May 1 1931*


Disagree..why ESB?



Azrain98 said:


> 30th October


That must be your birthday


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

UjaiDidida said:


> That must be your birthday


yes...but try search this date at wikipedia..


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

desertpunk said:


> The Empire State Building was opened on *May 1 1931*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is also Labour Day :|


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

desertpunk said:


> The Empire State Building was opened on *May 1 1931*


You can also say 27 may or 4 january for that matter.


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

1. My birthday
2. If we assume a skyscraper is a 200 metres tall habitable building, maybe the day the first building reached 200m in its construction, or the day it was topped out, or the day it was inaugurated.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

^^ In that case it's the Metropolitan Life Tower in NYC.


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

April 3.


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

February 31?

:lol:


----------

